# Mortuary Slab



## vanburen (Mar 23, 2014)

Just won a nice white one on ebay ! Don't know what I'm going to do with it but always fancied one as I reckon they must be getting pretty rare the white ones that is. Tried to up load a pic but it's been that long since I forgot how ! Its there on ebay under completed 'mortuary table'. Anyone else have one ?


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 23, 2014)

Like the big ass ceramic ones? Mate...why?  I suppose items of morbid curiosity hold their money though, so could be a pretty good investment.


----------



## vanburen (Mar 23, 2014)

Yep ! you are right,in 20 years or so I may get a lot for it if we don't break it in transit !


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 24, 2014)

vanburen said:


> Yep ! you are right,in 20 years or so I may get a lot for it if we don't break it in transit !



A word from the wise ( or the bitten! ) - the strange, morbid or downright weird do not necessarily make good investments. Not that I think you have purchased this with the idea of making a swift buck and if you want to know where to put it, I can show you one being used as a very unusual preparation area in the very large kitchen of a victorian house owned by a collector of all things medical. So you see your desire to own one of these is not that? unusual.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 24, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> A word from the wise ( or the bitten! ) - the strange, morbid or downright weird do not necessarily make good investments. Not that I think you have purchased this with the idea of making a swift buck and if you want to know where to put it, I can show you one being used as a very unusual preparation area in the very large kitchen of a victorian house owned by a collector of all things medical. So you see your desire to own one of these is not that? unusual.



Can't imagine chopping my carrots on what is essentially a big human meat slab that allows bodily juices to drain off in an orderly manner...


----------



## krela (Mar 24, 2014)

I do know of a couple of other explorers who own them yes. Not really my place to say who though!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 24, 2014)

You could set up a mortuary lab and have parties!have fun with it and watch its value soar!


----------

